# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Wat te doen tegen de alsmaar stijgende zorgkosten?

## muurgedicht

De zorgkosten nemen maar toe, terwijl we er steeds minder zorg voor terugkrijgen. Als het zo doorgaat wordt de zorg onbetaalbaar!

Op de volgende site kan je een petitie ondertekenen om een duidelijk signaal te geven naar de overheid dat het zo niet langer kan. Samen staan we sterk!

Zorgprotest

Groetjes,
Myrthe

----------


## gossie

De zorg is al onbetaalbaar.................................

----------


## Ronald68

Even een opmerking, hoe minder er in het basis pakket zit, hoe kleiner de kans dat er iets van je eigen risico af gaat.
Overigens moet je je bedenken dat we de afgelopen jaren te weinig betaald hebben omdat de verzekeraars ons wilden "lokken". Nu zijn de reserves op en moet het minimaal kostendekkend zijn, maar liever nog wat winst uiteraard. Men verwacht dat het shoppen wel een beetje voorbij is en betalen nu dus een prijs die meer markt conform is. Ik ga er vanuit dat het tekenen van een petitie geen zin heeft aangezien de regering MOET bezuinigen en laten we wel wezen, de automobilist is al jaren lang de dupe geweest, dus nu eens een andere bevolkingsgroep. Dat is het verschil tussen de PvdA en de VVD.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ronald,
Oude stelsel was dan al helemaal niet met een prijs die markt conform was!
Ziekenfonds 50 eu per maand op zijn hoogst zover ik weet van mensen die dat waren in mijn omgeving (sommigen 28 gulden), diezelfde mensen betalen nu 90-100 euro voor basisverzekering dus zo'n 400% meer en moeten ook nog eens 170 euro eigen risico betalen of ze nu wel of niet ziek zijn geweest en wel of niet medicatie of therapie nodig hebben gehad.
Particulieren zoals wij waren betaalden 90 euro per maand en nu 90-100 euro en dat is dus zo'n 200% meer.
Beetje jammer dat het in een klap zo gestegen is allemaal, terwijl de lonen niet zover zijn meegegaan. Chronisch zieken en mensen met weinig inkomen geraken steeds meer in de problemen door het verhogen van ziektekosten terwijl er minder vergoed wordt terwijl ze door hun chronische ziekte een uitkering nodig zijn die ook ingekort wordt waardoor het nog moeilijker wordt de eindjes aan elkaar te knopen elke maand... Had de regering maar eerder iets moeten doen aan alle frauders en alle te vette bonussen voor de directeuren die er een zootje van maakten n minder geld uit moeten geven aan peperdure ict projecten die niet werken en terug geroepn worden, of zoals bij het leger waar wel veel geld is vrijgemaakt door de regering voor die joint fight vliegdingen terwijl ze 86 f16's hebben waar er maar 26 van kunnen vliegen door materiaal gebrek (zie uitzending een vandaag!).
Regering en directeuren hebben er een potje van gemaakt en de arbeiders ed mogen er doodleuk voor opdraaien...

----------


## Ronald68

@ Luus,

Klopt helemaal wat je stelt, behalve dan het stukje over vergoedingen. Vroeger was het dan ook een ontzettende ramp als ie salaris net boven de ziekenfonds grens lag. Ik moet echter wel stellen dat de keuze die je had bij het ziekenfonds 0,0 was. Nu kun je je eigen verzekering kiezen, wat vroeger alleen voor de particulier verzekerden mogelijk was. De beoogde marktwerking is echter uitgebleven terwijl de kosten voor de zorg steeds verder gestegen zijn. Deze kostenstijging is niet volledig aan de verzekeraars toe te spelen. Om de verplichte basisverzekering betaalbaar te houden wordt deze steeds verder uitgekleed waardoor je eigenlijk verplicht wordt om aanvullende verzekeringen af te sluiten, het geen me ontzetten moeilijk lijkt als je het minimum loon krijgt.
Maar ja als je dit alles wilt veranderen kom je al snel bij het communisme/socialisme terecht en daar kleven weer andere nadelen aan.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ronald,
Wij kregen als particulier zijn meer vergoed destijds terwijl we minder betaalden en minder eigen risico hadden dan nu met het huidige stelsel en mijn pap verdiende ook net boven de ziekenfonds grens. Weet niet hoe dat zat met ziekenfonds en de vergoedingen daar omdat wij dat nooit gehad hebben...
Ze hadden vanuit regering etc beter moeten opletten en ze hadden veranderingen meer geleidelijk moeten invoeren want nu wordt ineens alles duurdr (studie, huur, ziektekostenverzekering etc)...
Leuk idee de marktwerking en het grootschaliger maken om alles betaalbaar te houden etc, maar in de praktijk werkt het niet zoals de theorie was...

----------


## Ronald68

Wij krijgen nu veel meer vergoed als voorheen, we betalen dan misschien ook wel meer, maar op je gezondheid moet je niet bezuinigen zeg ik altijd maar.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ronald,
Daar heb je ook gelijk in hoor dat je niet op gezondheid moet bezuinigen  :Smile: 
Echter als ik door eigen risico heen ben met mijn basis, aanvullende en aanvullende tand verzekering moest ik alsnog volle mep betalen, dus kan beter niet extra verzekerd zijn en gewoon dat geld sparen voor als ik ergens voor de volle mep voor moet betalen, ben dan gek genoeg goekoper uit  :Confused:  Daarbij kreeg ik van de huisarts zinkzalf voorgeschreven die vergoed zou worden maar ik moest er 23 euro voor betalen terwijl je dezelfde zinkzalf bij de DA voor 8 euro kan kopen  :Confused:

----------

